# New board.



## S&amp;MFISH (May 31, 2015)

Like the look of this Jim. Now we just need to get this moving.


----------



## Jim (May 31, 2015)

Slowly but surely! :beer:


----------



## Jim (May 31, 2015)

Slow work in progress folks so please be patient. There might be some wacky forum permission things (I'm no expert) but everything will get sorted out.


----------



## Ranchero50 (May 31, 2015)

Thanks Jim for selecting me (and amk). I don't forsee any problems with this community of good guys.

Looks like the mod privs are up and working from this end. The user interface is similar to the other forum I mod on. One perhap unintentional consequence is I can not move topics from the other areas to the jet boats sub section. Looked at moving mine, :wink: 

I also don't know if we'll have the ability to leave topic shadows when we move stuff around. Not a huge deal but it'll help keep off site links (Youtube, etc) active.

I guess for the guys who want there older and current project threads shifted around, please reply with a link and where you want it. 

Also any suggestions for 'best of' or 'outside links' threads to be stickied under the I/B and O/B subforums are more than welcome.

One final thing I ask (for now) is for folks to link to there main build thread if they start another thread with a specific question (in your signature works great). That helps keep the confusion minimized. It'll also help get a more correct answer if you put in as much information about what's happening as possible. Details make the difference.

Thanks,
Jamie


----------



## Jim (May 31, 2015)

Ranchero50 said:


> Thanks Jim for selecting me (and amk). One perhap unintentional consequence is I can not move topics from the other areas to the jet boats sub section. Looked at moving mine, :wink:
> 
> I also don't know if we'll have the ability to leave topic shadows when we move stuff around. Not a huge deal but it'll help keep off site links (Youtube, etc) active.



Crap! Did not think of that! Shadow topics should be allowed anyway. I will fix mod privs.


----------

